
Tech’s Wealthy Enclaves Hurt the Country–and Tech Itself - allenleein
https://www.wired.com/2017/04/techs-wealthy-enclaves-hurt-country-tech/
======
Nokinside
Economies of agglomeration explains why this is a good thing.

The negative effects for tech are the result urban development failures. The
concentration of tech into few places is not a negative by itself. It's
essential for better productivity and economic growth.

Economic activity is concentrating on large cities. This is global
development. Cities have better productivity than, small towns. Bigger cities
have even better productivity than normal cities. High-tech industry feels the
need to concentrate even more.

Currently the only way people can build a hivemind is to get together around
best universities.

